# Pixelation



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am having trouble with pixelation on some channels. My signal is 91 and my quality is 87. Could it be just the channel having problems ? Normal signal on any Channel is between 63 and 65 but when I do a check in the menu the quality says 87.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The sun is passing behind the satellites during the day during this time of year may be causeing the problem. Do you have this problem at night?


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes it happens at night


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

west99999 said:


> The sun is passing behind the satellites during the day during this time of year may be causeing the problem. Do you have this problem at night?


It is actually working fine now no problems. I am guessing it has something to do with the weather or atmsosphere.


----------

